# Food Safety News - 04/26/2021



## daveomak.fs (Apr 26, 2021)

*Federal court in Wyoming asked to block RFID technology*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 26, 2021 12:48 am Livestock producers represented by the Billings, MT cattlemen’s group known as R-CALF say they have a “right” to use “traditional low-cost methods related to animal identification and traceability.” But USDA’s Animal Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) with growing support from such industry leaders as Tyson Foods wants to soon require “radio frequency identification (RFID) ear... Continue Reading


*Dutch cucumbers suspected in UK E. coli outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 26, 2021 12:46 am An E. coli O157 outbreak in the United Kingdom that affected 36 people has been linked to a fast food product containing imported cucumbers. Investigations into the Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) outbreak this past year pointed to a certain fast food meal sold at one restaurant chain with contaminated cucumbers from the Netherlands. Findings... Continue Reading


*Food Safety News writer Cookson Beecher wins two NFPW awards*
By News Desk on Apr 26, 2021 12:01 am Writer Cookson Beecher has won two awards in the National Federation of Press Women (NFPW) at-large communications contest for articles published by Food Safety News. Beecher’s article “Global push critical to prevent, fight pandemics; food safety one key factor” won first place in the Science/Technology category. The judge of the piece said, “This article has provided a... Continue Reading


*Los Angeles food firm warned over import violations*
By News Desk on Apr 26, 2021 12:00 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

